# 2009 INVITE - REC/Quarantine Spin



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

kenswift:

YOU ARE MY NEW HERO!!!!

That is absolutely sick and twisted....and of course I mean that in the nicest sort of way. Kudos to your family, especially Bella, I can see an Oscar in her future.

Great idea, brilliantly executed.

Excellent work, just excellent.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

ZOMG! That is the BEST!! Ok, we were pondering doing an old west/ghost town theme, but I'm feeling gigantic inspiration for a zombie fest.

That was the greatest. I'm seriously thinking about any suggestions I might have, but can't think of anything to improve.

Kudos!!!

**********************

If you haven't already thought - or you wondered if it would still be effective - I do think that if you're looking to save costs or just ease of delivery, this will totally work being emailed and video posted on Internet.


----------



## FunkyChicken (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow! Your letter was most convincing. And the video is fantastic! I can't think of anything to suggest for improvement. You have certainly came up with a great idea being from the CDC. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

THAT is awesome! You did such a great job. I love it! Wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm speechless! Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome invites.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

That might just be the awesomest thing that ever awesomed. 





Awesome.


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

mr_synical said:


> That might just be the awesomest thing that ever awesomed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming from a guy who calls himself Mr Synical, that means even more! Thanks!!!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree on the excellence! My only possible improvement, when I pull up that file there are just a couple sentences that bleed onto the 2nd page - could you condense it to 1 page? Like a resume, sometimes you only get the first page to catch their attention. 

Is there a way you can make sure they watch the video FIRST? I think it sets up the theme better to see that THEN the letter - and it definitely kicks the excitement off earlier! I thought the letter was good, and came back later to click on the video - and that's the part that will knock their socks off!


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

Great suggestion. That memo is actually one page (with an official watermark on it as well) but when I sniped it to turn it into a jpg, it split it in two and eliminated the watermark for some reason. I kinda like the letter first. Its a slow build and really doesnt make sense without the letter. Its pretty cool because even the return address label has a CDC logo as well as the table on the disc with the case number.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Your video was very impressive! It starts off so natural and normal, I thought I was watching some home movie. Thought there was a mistake with the link or something. That's what I think makes it so awesome- that sense of "dawning horror". Well, I'm sure that was the point, so I'm just stating the obvious.


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

THAT was impressive. The video, great acting on your daughters part, and the invits. As Vader would say, "Impressive. Most Impressive."


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW!!! That was the most awesome invitation I have ever seen. The video... awesome beyond belief. Good acting!! 

The only thing I might change about the letter (which is very cool, btw), is the wording in the first paragraph. Referring to "the Russo family" without introduction doesn't sound so official. How about "one Russo family of Duluth GA" (or something similar) to give it a more official feel? After all, these specialists aren't supposed to know who you are, right?

Either way, this is just about the coolest thing I've ever seen. Great work!

-Karen


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

karenlyn said:


> WOW!!! That was the most awesome invitation I have ever seen. The video... awesome beyond belief. Good acting!!
> 
> The only thing I might change about the letter (which is very cool, btw), is the wording in the first paragraph. Referring to "the Russo family" without introduction doesn't sound so official. How about "one Russo family of Duluth GA" (or something similar) to give it a more official feel? After all, these specialists aren't supposed to know who you are, right?
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen! Is that your website with the food? AWESOME!! Im stealing some ideas!


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, it's mine. Thanks!!  

And steal away! That's what it's there for.

-Karen


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 16, 2007)

"That was totally wicked!"


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

OMG the video is the best!! The letter is good too, but the video just takes the cake! I had to chuckle, b/c that would so be what my husband and I would sound like if this happened to us!! LOL "Did you hit the light switch??!" "NO! I didn't hit the light switch!" LOL

I noticed one of the first parts of the video, you mention her doggie that had gotten sick - great lead in!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Very very cool! And there's nothing more twisted than good kids gone zombie!! LOVE it!


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

BevAnn said:


> OMG the video is the best!! The letter is good too, but the video just takes the cake! I had to chuckle, b/c that would so be what my husband and I would sound like if this happened to us!! LOL "Did you hit the light switch??!" "NO! I didn't hit the light switch!" LOL
> 
> I noticed one of the first parts of the video, you mention her doggie that had gotten sick - great lead in!!


LOL. A lot of improv was in there. My wife was like, "Thats just how you would yell at me if it really happened!" Im like, "Yeah because you would freak out." and shes like, "Well it looks like I was right to freak out in this case."


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

That was amazing! Your guests are in for a real treat!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Holy crap. That was scary - I actually said, "NO! Not night vision!!" Crazy! I think if I got that invitation I would pee myself. Good job!!!!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! I just watched the video, and can I say it totally scared me?
When I saw the shot of your daughter in the chair, just as she turns around, my heart dropped & skipped!! WAY COOL! 

I've been checking out halloween invites on youtube, and I have to say that this is the best one I've seen! I agree with Ghostmagnet, I thought this was a home movie....until I saw your daughter in the chair......

Great job, I wouldn't change a thing.

P.S. Your wife deserves big kudos on her acting, her "conversations" with you sounded like me & my hubby...very believable. . Your daughter is a star in the making!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Fantastic job.

I'm curious about your party. How are you going to tie it in? Or what exactly is your party going to be like?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Finally remembered to come back here and watch the video... 

S'cuse me, I think that made me poop my pants. That was great!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Very, very cool. 

I'm working on video for our Zombie party too that ties into last years party. Lotsa fun, huh???


----------

